# Were you a goofy looking kid?



## Wereserpent (Apr 8, 2005)

While I am only 16, I look back at some my my pictures when I was younger, and man was I goofy looking.  I think I resembled some large freakish tomato than I did Human.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 8, 2005)

Well, duh.  I'm still freaky looking even though I'm not a kid anymore.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 8, 2005)

Not me.  I didn't become goofy looking until after I got married & had kids.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

very...


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 8, 2005)

I was pretty scrawny and at some points in time wore some less than GQ glasses....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 8, 2005)

All kids are goofy looking...heck, all people are goofy looking.


----------



## Del (Apr 8, 2005)

I was a library card carrying geek. No glasses but the acne was bad enough.

I grew up tho.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Apr 8, 2005)

We can grow out of the goofy looking kid phase?

*eyes herself in a mirror*  

Okay, Others can grow out of the goofy looking kid phase?

*wanders off to grab an adult beverage from the shock of it all*


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I actually look very similar as when I was a kid.  Same face superimposed on a small body.

... And I don't think I'm too goofy looking now, so I don't think I was goofly looking when I was a kid.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 8, 2005)

my fashion sense has changed. and i have a lot more hair on my body, back, shoulders, and less on my head and it's a different color now.

but i'm basically the same.


----------



## Algolei (Apr 8, 2005)

To judge from the pictures I've seen, I was actually a pretty cute kid (apart from the occasional goofy haircut).  I have no idea what happened after that.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Apr 8, 2005)

I was a fat kid with big teeth who quoted Star Trek and read comics and sci-fi.  Growing up in rural Arkansas and going to a small school, I didn't fit in well with most of my peers, who lived to hunt, work on their trucks, and torment geeks.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 8, 2005)

I was pretty goofy looking - very thin, tall, and had thinning hair starting in junior year of high school, but didn't realize it/tried to hide it.   My wife (who I met while I still looked pretty goofy) says I look better now, with a very close buzz cut and more weight on my fram.  (I'm at least grateful for the lie if it's not true )


----------



## JimAde (Apr 8, 2005)

Absolutely.  My front teeth were my biggest facial feature.  They still are, but I've learned to keep my mouth closed more often, which keeps you from looking goofy in all sorts of ways.


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 8, 2005)

uh...yup.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 8, 2005)

Let me just say...70s...if you have seen That 70's Show, I think I looked like all of them at one point or another from 75 to 78 (high school years).  Then I will say...disco...nuff said!


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 8, 2005)

From what I remember, I was actually a really cute kid. In 4th grade, girls used to fawn all over me. Of course, they had cooties, so I wanted nothing to do with them.

Too bad that's not true nowadays.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 8, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> From what I remember, I was actually a really cute kid. In 4th grade, girls used to fawn all over me. Of course, they had cooties, so I wanted nothing to do with them.
> 
> Too bad that's not true nowadays.





you want 4th grade girls. 

mang, you are sick.

i'm telling your wife.


----------



## Mystery Man (Apr 8, 2005)

I was a damn cute baby and a good looking kid. You wouldn't know by looking at me now.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 8, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> I was a damn cute baby and a good looking kid. You wouldn't know by looking at me now.



Well, let's have a look...







I guess I'll just have to trust you on that one.


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 8, 2005)

It wasn't my face, it was my style of dress that caused some concern.


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 8, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> It wasn't my face, it was my style of dress that caused some concern.





 Shut off the internet, everyone go home. Eric wins.

 That is HILARIOUS!


----------



## Henry (Apr 8, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Let me just say...70s...if you have seen That 70's Show, I think I looked like all of them at one point or another from 75 to 78 (high school years).




Waitaminit - you had a sex change in 1975? If you looked like Donna, we shoulda talked!


----------



## diaglo (Apr 8, 2005)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> Shut off the internet, everyone go home. Eric wins.
> 
> That is HILARIOUS!





Larping at an early age.

mang, i gotta give props to EN.


----------



## Henry (Apr 8, 2005)

As a kid I was always squinting (didn't know I needed glasses until age 17), I had a bowl cut, and I wore "high-water jeans." 

The epithet "Poindexter" applied to me would've been an insult - to Poindexter.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 8, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> It wasn't my face, it was my style of dress that caused some concern.




Eric, you know that anything you post on the internet comes back to haunt you, don't you? I hope the kids in school don't get hold of that...


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 8, 2005)

Ah, it's already on my website. 

Besides, there's nothing wrong with dressing up like a faerie!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 8, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Ah, it's already on my website.
> 
> Besides, there's nothing wrong with dressing up like a faerie!



 Just keeping telling yourself that.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 8, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Waitaminit - you had a sex change in 1975? If you looked like Donna, we shoulda talked!



I had long brownish/blonde hair...long...and I was cute, not handsome or rugged or good looking, cute...need I say elfish cute, unisex cute.  And yes I when I walked by constuction sites I got whisltes and cat calls...I had a very hard time with looking that way and having a unisex name too!  Arrrrrrr the pain!   :\ 


cute is a four letter word.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 8, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I had a very hard time with looking that way and having a unisex name too!



Is Evil a unisex name, or more of a sexless name?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 8, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Is Evil a unisex name, or more of a sexless name?




Its the HoE


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 8, 2005)

> Just keeping telling yourself that.




Oh I do, every day.  

Explanation:  Des Moines Metro Opera needed a bunch of child singers/actors to portray the faerie court in _A Midsummer Night's Dream_ back in the late 1970s.  (This was just around the time I started playing D&D btw.)  I sang the role of Moth.  It was my first experience with opera and with Shakespeare, and both were positive experiences.  It was then that I discovered that Shakespeare's plays were often full of hilarious buffoonery.   I went on to sing in a few other parts for DMMO, Simpson College, and DM Community Playhouse as a youngster.  The costume for _Midsummer Night's Dream_ was definitely the best.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I actually look very similar as when I was a kid.  Same face superimposed on a small body.




As do I. I still look like I did in my senior year picture.


----------



## threshel (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm in the "cute back then, wondering what happened" crowd.

Oh, yeah, I remember..._puberty_ (don'tcha love that word?  It's almost wrong).


J


----------



## Mystery Man (Apr 8, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Well, let's have a look...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 8, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> It wasn't my face, it was my style of dress that caused some concern.




Oh my god, we could have been twins at that age. I think I had the exact same color of hair, and hairdo.

Eerie.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 8, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> The costume for _Midsummer Night's Dream_ was definitely the best.



Well, that would explain why you still wear it occasionally to this day, huh?


----------



## Algolei (Apr 8, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah, I remember..._puberty_



Aaaaaaaah, now you made me remember too!

Puberty is God's greatest joke:  "I've decided to make you fat, ugly, and stupid.   Now *poof!* go try to have sex with whatever you can!"


----------



## palleomortis (Apr 8, 2005)

Galeros said:
			
		

> While I am only 16, I look back at some my my pictures when I was younger, and man was I goofy looking. I think I resembled some large freakish tomato than I did Human.




easy there man, I still AM 16!!! (I don't really think of myself as a tomato tho, maybe i will in 20 years or so.)


----------



## palleomortis (Apr 8, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaah, now you made me remember too!
> 
> Puberty is God's greatest joke: "I've decided to make you fat, ugly, and stupid. Now *poof!* go try to have sex with whatever you can!"




Hey man, that can offend some of us!!!(see my other message.)


----------



## Galethorn (Apr 8, 2005)

Eight years ago, when I was coming up on 10, I was somewhat tall, fairly pudgy, and had a very round face, not to mention red hair that was always a little bit shaggy. I was fairly goofy looking...

Jump forward to 10th grade, and you would find that I had decided to grow my hair long (so it decided to go _out_ in all directions at first), had pretty bad acne, and I was starting to get whispy beard hairs on my chin and neck...I was undeniably goofy looking...especially in the oversized t-shirts I was wearing at the time. I was exceptionally tall, though, and friendly, so nobody ever bothered me, unlike my fellow nerds.

Now, at the end of 12th grade, I look like I could be as old as 24. My face has taken a decidedly less round shape, my acne is mostly subsided, I have an almost full beard, a moustache coming in, and I have long hair that I wear in a pony-tail. To compound the matter, I'm 6'6" tall (198cm for you people who use a sensical measuring system), and wear dress shirts with the sleeves rolled up. I'm still goofy-looking, though, like my dad was at my age, and still is. I'm a lot less goofy-looking that I was eight years ago, though.


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

I'll let _you_ decide:

Torm at 3:






Torm at 12:





Torm at 17:


----------



## Darkness (Apr 8, 2005)

Nope. I was stark raving mad but at least I was pretty cute.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 9, 2005)

Woah...Torm got creepy.


----------



## Torm (Apr 9, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Woah...Torm got creepy.



Do you mean creepy because I posted pictures, or was that an evaluation of my 17-year-old self?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 9, 2005)

I was a cute kid up until high school. Those darn vending machines made me plump up like a squirrel. I'm gradually taking off the weight though.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 9, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Do you mean creepy because I posted pictures, or was that an evaluation of my 17-year-old self?



 ...a little of both, actually.


----------



## orchid blossom (Apr 9, 2005)

I was pretty cute as a small child, except for the crossed eye.  All pictures of me before the age of 4 have a crossed eye.  And after that the eye patch to make the crossed eye straighten out, which also looked pretty goofy.  I had a couple good years after the patch came off and before puberty, but then it all went to hell.  

I was spared acne though, thank goodness.


----------



## Algolei (Apr 9, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> Hey man, that can offend some of us!!!(see my other message.)



Admit it, you now it's true.

I'd also like to add:  I've been amazed to discover most 16-year-olds on the internet have better language skills than most older people.  Is there hope for the world after all?


----------



## fusangite (Apr 9, 2005)

Depends on how you define kid. I started off pretty well -- I had big round eyes, chubby cheeks, blonde curly hair. My mother would take me shopping in our neighbourhood on Saturday morning and old ladies would constantly ask if they could touch my hair -- it was the most adorable hair they had ever seen. And then between 9 and 14, I guess I looked OK.

But by the time I was 14, I was dressing so strangely there is way to accurately guage how weird I would have looked without the 17' scarf.


----------



## Wereserpent (Apr 9, 2005)

I actually think I look better now than I did when I was a kid, but I guess most of you could gess that by my first post.


----------



## GentleGiant (Apr 9, 2005)

Nope, I was pretty darn cute...   
4th grade:





But then it did go downhill...   
8th grade:




Edit: no, I didn't colour my hair, it just turned much darker for some reason...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 9, 2005)

GentleGiant said:
			
		

> But then it did go downhill...
> 8th grade:



  :\ Yopu had a moustache in 8th grade?


----------



## GentleGiant (Apr 9, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> :\ Yopu had a moustache in 8th grade?



Yup... and very proud of it at the time


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Do you mean creepy because I posted pictures, or was that an evaluation of my 17-year-old self?





Do we get to flip a coin on that one?


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Apr 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Do we get to flip a coin on that one?




I call heads!  When someone figures out what that is let me know if I win....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Frankly, I think he swiped a HS pic of Weird Al and is trying to pass it off as him.......


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2005)

GentleGiant said:
			
		

> Yup... and very proud of it at the time


----------



## Campbell (Apr 11, 2005)

I never was really goofy looking, but as a relatively shy kid, my size was unbearable at times. I had a full beard and was 6' 3" and 180 lbs. by the end of 8th grade so I tended to stand out. It was awkward when I was that age, but I was never really goofy looking. I just looked much older than I actually was.


----------



## Eli-kun (Apr 11, 2005)

I was always cute, though I was bald as a baby. I had unusually broad shoulders for someone my size. I've always been oddly proportioned. I still think I was cute.


----------



## derelictjay (Apr 11, 2005)

Well I guess I was cute as a child, very short though (wasn't until I was 12 that I broke 5 ft. tall of course didn't quit 'til I was 6'1"), most everyone has said I was cute when they look at old pictures of me (and do a double take when they notice my hair was red). I grew to be a pretty good-looking guy, I guess, judging by all the attention women have given me since puberty. I'm still finding out girls who liked me and had crushes on me in high school, and its always get a chuckle when a women walks right past her car because she's paying way to much attention to me.



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yopu had a moustache in 8th grade?





			
				GentleGiant said:
			
		

> Yup... and very proud of it at the time



Man I still can't grow one at my age of 27.


----------



## Gentlegamer (Apr 11, 2005)

GentleGiant, I'm of Danish ancestry, and I too had blonde hair that turned brown.  The blonde only lasted until age five, though . . .


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 11, 2005)

Gentlegamer said:
			
		

> GentleGiant, I'm of Danish ancestry, and I too had blonde hair that turned brown.  The blonde only lasted until age five, though . . .



Its not unusual at all; I'm another former blond kid with fairly dark brown hair now.  I can see my kids getting darker all the time too -- my nine year old can hardly claim to be any kind of blond anymore.


----------



## Bryon_Soulweaver (Apr 11, 2005)

heck, i am a goofy lookin kid


----------



## GentleGiant (Apr 11, 2005)

Campbell said:
			
		

> I never was really goofy looking, but as a relatively shy kid, my size was unbearable at times. I had a full beard and was 6' 3" and 180 lbs. by the end of 8th grade so I tended to stand out. It was awkward when I was that age, but I was never really goofy looking. I just looked much older than I actually was.



Much the same as I went through. It did do that I've never been carted at a bar, even at age 15 
Now I'm 6'6 and 300 lbs, so not exactly a problem either 




			
				Gentlegamer said:
			
		

> GentleGiant, I'm of Danish ancestry, and I too had blonde hair that turned brown.  The blonde only lasted until age five, though . . .



Hmm, must be something in the genes


----------



## Henry (Apr 11, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I'll let _you_ decide:




Never saw any of the baby pics before; funny because my wife pulled out some of MY old pics about two days ago. Good God - you looked like a clone of me at age 12. 

And no, Darth K, that's him, in all his creepy glory.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Frukathka*
> Yopu had a moustache in 8th grade?








> Originally Posted by *GentleGiant*
> Yup... and very proud of it at the time






			
				derelictjay said:
			
		

> Man I still can't grow one at my age of 27.





I have a friend who can't grow much of one and he's just about to turn 40!  :\ What he does grow takes FOREVER.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 11, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Never saw any of the baby pics before; funny because my wife pulled out some of MY old pics about two days ago. Good God - you looked like a clone of me at age 12.
> 
> And no, Darth K, that's him, in all his creepy glory.




Long lost siblings?   


And that's scary that that's him....   

It all went under:   and


----------



## GentleGiant (Apr 11, 2005)

derelictjay said:
			
		

> Man I still can't grow one at my age of 27.





			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I have a friend who can't grow much of one and he's just about to turn 40!  :\ What he does grow takes FOREVER.



Ah well, I have a couple of friends who are the same, either that or spotty beard growth... not always pretty 
Just praise yourself lucky that you don't have to battle with 5 o'clock shadow, scratchy stubble getting caught in the neckline of your clothes or a tedious shave every day.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 11, 2005)

GentleGiant said:
			
		

> Ah well, I have a couple of friends who are the same, either that or spotty beard growth... not always pretty
> Just praise yourself lucky that you don't have to battle with 5 o'clock shadow, scratchy stubble getting caught in the neckline of your clothes or a tedious shave every day.





I'm glad I don't have that problem. Considering that most women, me included, don't grow beards!   

Now shaving legs on the other hand...... that's entirely another story!  :\


----------



## Xath (Apr 12, 2005)

Hair changes alot as you grow older, especially at puberty.  Almost any time you have a growth spurt, the hormones can cause a change in your hair that may relate to color, thickness, or texture (ie. wavy, straight, curly).  So kids' hair changes alot.  Guys will have hair changes 12-16 and at 20-24 usually.  Ladies will have hair changes at 12-16, 18-22, any time they go on/off of birth control, and during/post pregnancy.

Not to mention what happens when you get older.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

2 years ago I had grey on my head but not on my chin, now my chin is about half grey. At least I'm not losing any hair.


----------



## glass (Apr 12, 2005)

*Were you a goofy looking kid*

I still am, even though I am well past the age to be. Seriously, I still get acne and other such teenage problems which should have gone away long before I started loosig my hair!   

On the plus side, last summer I went to a nightclub with a few workmates (and friends of workmates), and I was the only one asked for ID. I was two years older than the next oldest person and seven years older than the youngest!


----------



## palleomortis (Apr 14, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Admit it, you now it's true.
> 
> I'd also like to add: I've been amazed to discover most 16-year-olds on the internet have better language skills than most older people. Is there hope for the world after all?




That was nice of you, it done make me feeled better on the inside Ok, so maybe the cowboyboots, jeans, and the dress shirts are to cool for you. I know I'm cool. 

Me at 6th grade 

Me at 8th grade 

Me now


----------



## Xath (Apr 15, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> That was nice of you, it done make me feeled better on the inside Ok, so maybe the cowboyboots, jeans, and the dress shirts are to cool for you. I know I'm cool.
> 
> Me at 6th grade
> 
> ...




There are no pictures here....


----------



## Xaov (Apr 15, 2005)

Although I don't have any pics available at the time.  I'll tell you all this.  When I was younger I've been told I was pretty cute.  But now when I've asked some friend's i've met post highschool what they thought of me when they first saw me.  I've been told, A) I look like I would've been part of a bank heist or B) I look like I could've fit as the joker from the first batman movie


----------



## Shemeska (Apr 15, 2005)

Sweet Jesus yes.

Till highschool I was skinny and pale, with giant square frame glasses about three orders of magnitude too big for my face.

Then highschool hit and I gained far too much weight, topping out around 5'9 200lbs at the max. Add in acne. Lots of it.

Then I got to college, dated an insane woman and lost 50lbs in 5 months. Then I started hitting the gym and I like to think that I've somewhat recovered from everything before that point.


----------



## Bryan898 (Apr 16, 2005)

Let's see, in freshman year of high school I was around 6' and 300 lbs.  My senior year I started hitting the gym daily, and lost most of it, I remember when we were gathering pictures for our graduation the girls in my class picked up a photo of me and a friend and asked who it was, they couldn't believe it was me (a great feeling btw   ).  Now I'm about 6'3" 200 lbs of muscle, an amateur boxer, run three miles a day, and I'd have to say pretty good looking.  Needless to say I don't have problems getting the cute college ladies.   Amazing how much my life has changed with some effort.


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 16, 2005)

Not me, I was a regular Adonnis.   People would drive from miles around just to gaze upon my beauty.






(Actually, I was a short kid with a crew cut and glasses - so yeah.)


----------



## palleomortis (Apr 18, 2005)

Bryan898 said:
			
		

> Let's see, in freshman year of high school I was around 6' and 300 lbs. My senior year I started hitting the gym daily, and lost most of it, I remember when we were gathering pictures for our graduation the girls in my class picked up a photo of me and a friend and asked who it was, they couldn't believe it was me (a great feeling btw  ). Now I'm about 6'3" 200 lbs of muscle, an amateur boxer, run three miles a day, and I'd have to say pretty good looking. Needless to say I don't have problems getting the cute college ladies.  Amazing how much my life has changed with some effort.




WOW!!! nice man. Right now I'm 16, I'm one of the short ones, and I am just bout avarage. But that's a HELL of a come back.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Apr 18, 2005)

*No.*







around the same time:






Now, however, 20 years later...






Thanks, Heart Meds. Thanks a lot...


----------



## palleomortis (Apr 21, 2005)

Mooooooooooommmmmyyyyyyy!!!!!!! I Have Weird Things On My Face!!!!!!


----------



## pogre (Apr 25, 2005)

Galeros said:
			
		

> While I am only 16, I look back at some my my pictures when I was younger, and man was I goofy looking.  I think I resembled some large freakish tomato than I did Human.




Man 16 was the worst year for me appearance wise - early 80's don't ya' know!


----------



## megamania (Apr 25, 2005)

Still am goofy looking


----------



## palleomortis (Apr 25, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Still am goofy looking




Can I second the motion?

Naw, JK, Better to think your goofy and look good, than to think you look good and by goofy


----------

